# Los días llevan articulo???



## Deimos13

En español se acostumbra poner articulo antes de decir los días. por ejemplo:

El 4 de Agosto recibí un regalo de mi amiga.
El se fue de viaje y vuelve hasta el 20 de Marzo.

Mi inquietud es si en portugués se mantiene ese articulo:

O 4 de Agosto ...
o mejor
no dia 4 de Agosto....

e volta o 20 de Março
o
e volta o dia 20 de Março.

Gracias.


----------



## Vanda

Normalmente dizemos assim: vai no dia 5 e volta no dia 10. (em + o)


----------



## Deimos13

Obrigado, eu sempre caio na duvida... especialmente pelas coisas mais simples, as vezes sinto que pergunto muita bobagem.


----------



## Naticruz

Olá Deimos13
O que Vanda diz está absolutamente correcto. Parece-me contudo que a resposta não corresponde exactamente àquilo que penso ser a sua dúvida, pelo menos no que se reporta à retroversão desta frase:

El se fue de viaje y vuelve *hasta* el 20 de Marzo

Em português diríamos: Ele foi de viagem e volta até ao dia 20 de Março. Na fala muitas vezes encurtamos: «...e volta até 20 de Março»

A palavra *hasta *é que está fazendo a diferença, sem ela teríamos então a resposta da nossa Amiga Vanda: «Volta no dia 20 de Março»

Cumprimentos


----------



## Tomby

Vanda said:


> Normalmente dizemos assim: vai no dia 5 e volta no dia 10. (em + o)




Concordo com as amigas Vanda e Naticruz. 
Eu sempre escrevo "no dia..." porque acho que é difícil errar com esta "fórmula". Porém também se pode escrever "em + data (número)". Por exemplo: "O Metro de Lisboa foi inaugurado *em* 29 de Dezembro de 1959" ou "Para isso foi inaugurado *em* 18 de Março de 1989 o Memorial da América Latina...". Se não recordo mal, por vezes tenho visto "_a_ 8 de Março..." (talvez seja um erro escrever "a + data") e para evitar confusões sempre uso o "*no dia* 8 de Março...". 
Por outra parte é importante reparar que no Brasil os meses se escrevem em minúscula (como em espanhol) e em Portugal em maiúscula. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Deimos13

Gracias a Vanda, a Naticruz y sin palabras para Tombs, no podías explicarlo mejor. 
Y el tip de los meses está buenísimo, no tenía ni idea.

Saludos.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Deimos13 said:


> Obrigado, eu sempre caio na duvida... especialmente pelas coisas mais simples, as vezes sinto que pergunto muita bobagem.


 
No digas eso, pregunta y ya. Más bobo es el que no pregunta nada y se queda inmerso en la ignorancia. No te preocupes.


----------



## Deimos13

Agradeço tuas palavras!!!


----------



## Aviador

Naticruz said:


> Olá Deimos13
> O que Vanda diz está absolutamente correcto. Parece-me contudo que a resposta não corresponde exactamente àquilo que penso ser a sua dúvida, pelo menos no que se reporta à retroversão desta frase:
> 
> El se fue de viaje y vuelve *hasta* el 20 de Marzo
> 
> Em português diríamos: Ele foi de viagem e volta até ao dia 20 de Março. Na fala muitas vezes encurtamos: «...e volta até 20 de Março»
> 
> A palavra *hasta *é que está fazendo a diferença, sem ela teríamos então a resposta da nossa Amiga Vanda: «Volta no dia 20 de Março»
> 
> Cumprimentos



Principalmente como ajuda para nossos amigos lusófonos, acho que vale a pena esclarecer que no exemplo  "_él se fue de viaje y vuelve hasta el 20 de marzo_" no post de Deimos13 que abriu o fiu, o uso de *hasta* é dialectal e não corresponde ao castelhano geral. A Real Academia Española no seu _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_ diz: "_En algunas zonas de América, especialmente en México, en la zona costera del Ecuador, en América Central y en Colombia, se produce un fenómeno inverso, esto es, la supresión de la negación no delante del verbo en oraciones con __hasta, con lo que el enunciado puede interpretarse en sentidos diametralmente opuestos_".

Em castelhano geral dita oração seria:

_– Él se fue de viaje y vuelve el 20 de marzo
_ou_
– Él se fue de viaje y no vuelve hasta el 20 de marzo

_Comprimentos.


----------



## ceballos

Aviador said:


> Principalmente como ajuda para nossos amigos lusófonos, acho que vale a pena esclarecer que no exemplo  "_él se fue de viaje y vuelve hasta el 20 de marzo_" no post de Deimos13 que abriu o fiu, o uso de *hasta* é dialectal e não corresponde ao castelhano geral. A Real Academia Española no seu _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_ diz: "_En algunas zonas de América, especialmente en México, en la zona costera del Ecuador, en América Central y en Colombia, se produce un fenómeno inverso, esto es, la supresión de la negación no delante del verbo en oraciones con __hasta, con lo que el enunciado puede interpretarse en sentidos diametralmente opuestos_".
> 
> Em castelhano geral dita oração seria:
> 
> _– Él se fue de viaje y vuelve el 20 de marzo
> _ou_
> – Él se fue de viaje y no vuelve hasta el 20 de marzo
> 
> _Comprimentos.



É exactamente o que eu estava a pensar, concordo completamente.

Estudei que as datas sempre vão com a preposição "a" e sem artigo ou com a preposição "em" + artigo +dia.
Exemplo:
O aniversário da minha irmã é a 15 de Janeiro
O aniversário da minha irmã é no dia 15 de Janeiro

Alguém poderia dizer se estou certa ou se há mais possibilidades?


----------



## Outsider

Penso que a resposta concisa à pergunta do Deimos é "não"... geralmente.

_El 4 de Agosto recibí un regalo de mi amiga._
*A 4 de Agosto* recebi uma prenda da minha amiga.​Note-se que o "a" não é aqui um artigo (nunca poderia ser, já que "4" é masculino), mas sim uma preposição.

Agora, se incluir explicitamente a palavra "dia", então o artigo aparece:

*No dia 4 de Agosto* recebi um presente da minha amiga.​


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> Penso que a resposta concisa à pergunta do Deimos é "não"... geralmente.
> _El 4 de Agosto recibí un regalo de mi amiga._
> *A 4 de Agosto* recebi uma prenda da minha amiga.​Note-se que o "a" não é aqui um artigo (nunca poderia ser, já que "4" é masculino), mas sim uma preposição.
> 
> Agora, se incluir explicitamente a palavra "dia", então o artigo aparece:
> *No dia 4 de Agosto* recebi um presente da minha amiga.​


 
Também se pode dizer *em 4 de Agosto*, ou não?


----------



## ceballos

Alentugano said:


> Também se pode dizer *em 4 de Agosto*, ou não?



É o que eu gostava de saber. Esperemos por mais nativos.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Chegou uma nativa, ahahahah. Fui buscar isto ao Ciberdúvidas:

[Pergunta] Deve-se dizer «nascido a 30/06/1962» ou «nascido em 30/06/1962»?

*Ana Prudêncio :: Técnica administrativa :: Portugal*

[Resposta] Com datas, tanto faz, mas há quem considere que *em* é mais corre(c)to. No entanto, Celso Cunha e Lindley Cintra (*Nova Gramática do Português Contemporâneo*, pág. 559) mostram que a preposição *a* se pode usar para situar no tempo, dando como exemplo «a tantos de Novembro houve breves períodos de calmaria intermitente». Do mesmo modo, é possível precisar a expressão «a tantos», mantendo a preposição *a*: «a 5 de Novembro houve breves períodos de calmaria intermitente».

*Carlos Rocha :: 28/09/2006 *


e

  Referindo-se a datas, deve dizer-se, exemplificando, «Em 22 de Outubro» ou «A 22 de Outubro»? Qual é a preposição correcta?



Espero ter ajudado
Jinhos


----------



## ceballos

Obrigada Atomina


----------



## Deimos13

Obrigado  pelo seu trabalho de buscar na internet e explicar-nos!!!

D13


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

De nada, ceballos e Deimos13, foi um prazer.


----------

